# Pad CBS 3/29/09



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

The 2nd game of the NCAA Tourney games today is scheduled to start at 5:05 Eastern. Even if it starts on time and ends on time (neither of which is likely) it would run until 7:05. Last week the games ran 54 minutes over. Pad accordingly.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I automatically put a 1 hour pad on CBS for any shows on Sunday.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Official delay time for East and Central is 17:30.


phox


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From CBS Eye-Lert

Revised start times for tonight's CBS programs: 60 Minutes (7:17pm ET), Amazing Race (8:17pm ET), Cold Case (9:17pm ET) and The Unit (10:17pm ET) due to CBS Sports live coverage of the NCAA Men's Basketball Tournament.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Official delay time for East and Central is 17:30.
> 
> phox


Ahh yes the good ole days of working at CBS and taking the break times and adding x to them due to run over. I never did get why they could not calculate and send new times to us. I think they did on a few occasions.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Ahh yes the good ole days of working at CBS and taking the break times and adding x to them due to run over. I never did get why they could not calculate and send new times to us. I think they did on a few occasions.


LOL.. I'm glad I wasn't the only only who would get annoyed by that. Got much easier when we switched to automation, though.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

maharg18 said:


> LOL.. I'm glad I wasn't the only only who would get annoyed by that. Got much easier when we switched to automation, though.


Yes with automation it did make it easier, just set clock triggers, but still annoyed me to have to set the times (when I knew for sure it was going to run over) and then they just send out we are 17:30 late tonight (in example of today) and I would have to calculate the times myself. Not too complicated, but it could lead to mistakes, which means you are either black or cutting off primetime shows both which are not good.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Yes with automation it did make it easier, just set clock triggers, but still annoyed me to have to set the times (when I knew for sure it was going to run over) and then they just send out we are 17:30 late tonight (in example of today) and I would have to calculate the times myself. Not too complicated, but it could lead to mistakes, which means you are either black or cutting off primetime shows both which are not good.


Heard that. I'd usually leave primetime set to manual until the last minute on Sundays, since running late was likely. I never understood either, they would send the break times down, with a note saying to add 1 second due to digital transmission. Why the crap couldn't they go ahead and add the second to all the times for us!?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Bih Cbs


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Ahh yes the good ole days of working at CBS and taking the break times and adding x to them due to run over. I never did get why they could not calculate and send new times to us. I think they did on a few occasions.


Or, in the case of the Mountain Time Zone, subtract 17:30 from the normal 1:00 delay to get a 42:30 delay.
Then add 1 second to the break times since CBS can't seem to handle that difficult task.

phox


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> Or, in the case of the Mountain Time Zone, subtract 17:30 from the normal 1:00 delay to get a 42:30 delay.
> Then add 1 second to the break times since CBS can't seem to handle that difficult task.
> 
> phox


Yeah I worked East Coast, so... yeah sounds like my job was better. Best would be of course Pacific, then you don't do anything


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

brianric said:


> I automatically put a 1 hour pad on CBS for any shows on Sunday.


Ditto here...this comes up ALL the time, and we repeat this ALL the time -- pad Sunday evening CBS by an hour during NFL and NCAA tourney time!! It's not a big deal, if you're around, to adjust the pad time. And, if you're not, just delete those shows immediately after watching so you don't eat up disk space.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

It might be overly cautious but I put 1:30 pad on The Unit.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> It might be overly cautious but I put 1:30 pad on The Unit.


Just a bit.

CBS Standard Operating Procedure is if they go over an hour long, they drop a show.
Usually it's either Cold Case or The Unit, they'd never drop Amazing Race.

phox


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Just a bit.
> 
> CBS Standard Operating Procedure is if they go over an hour long, they drop a show.
> Usually it's either Cold Case or The Unit, they'd never drop Amazing Race.
> ...


That applies to the NFL season as well?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess the west coast was unaffected since 60 minutes started at 7 and ended at 8.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> That applies to the NFL season as well?


Yes.

Usually.

phox


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

maharg18 said:


> Heard that. I'd usually leave primetime set to manual until the last minute on Sundays, since running late was likely. I never understood either, they would send the break times down, with a note saying to add 1 second due to digital transmission. Why the crap couldn't they go ahead and add the second to all the times for us!?


so you would set it to manual because of football? how do stations handle late night shows like local programming?


----------

